# fosse - sia



## rosilek

che differenza c'è tra queste frase...?

1a. Non sapevo che Mattia *fosse* ammalato
1b. Non sapevo che Mattia *sia* ammalato


----------



## honeyheart

rosilek said:


> che differenza c'è tra queste frasi...?
> 
> 1a. Non sapevo che Mattia *fosse* ammalato
> 1b. Non sapevo che Mattia *sia* ammalato


¿Es un ejercicio para elegir cuál es la correcta? Si es así, la correcta es la primera.


----------



## azulines

La 1b)  *non è corretta*

puoi dire 
Non so *se* Mattia *sia* ammalato


----------



## maxpower76

azulines said:


> La 1b)  *non è corretta*
> 
> puoi dire
> Non so *se* Mattia *sia* ammalato



Es porque en la 1b la primera parte es en pasado y por tanto no puede ir la segunda al presente del congiuntivo, ¿verdad?


----------



## honeyheart

Claro, y en castellano es igual:

_No sabía que Matías estuviera enfermo. 
No sabía que Matías esté enfermo. _


----------



## rosilek

Allora si usa "sia" riferito al presente e "fosse" al pasato....

potete darmi altri esempi?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao rosilek 


rosilek said:


> potete darmi altri esempi?


In verità, gli esempi dovresti metterli tu, mentre noi possiamo aiutarti a capirli fino in fondo. 
Grazie mille.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## MOMO2

rosilek said:


> che differenza c'è tra queste frasi...?
> 
> 1a. Non sapevo che Mattia *fosse* ammalato
> 1b. Non sapevo che Mattia *sia* ammalato


 

La differenza tra le due frasi è che la 1a è giusta, mentre la 1b è errata.
Lo mismo que si en castellano escribiéramos:

_1a. No sabía que Matías estuviera enfermo_
_1b. No sabía que Matías esté enfermo_

Ciao


----------



## MOMO2

rosilek said:


> Allora si usa "sia" riferito al presente e "fosse" al pasato.... Sì (semplicemente perché una è la forma presente e l'altra la forma passata)
> 
> potete darmi altri esempi?


 
Altro esempio: 

1a. Credevo che fosse arrivato (esta cosa pasó ayer) e invece era Maria.

1b. Credo sia prosciutto, ma non ne sono sicuro.

2a. Volevo che mi smacchiasse il vestito (dicho de algo que sucedió ayer)
2b. Voglio che mi smacchi il vestito (dicho hoy)

Adesso basta. Studia un pochino


----------



## Larroja

MOMO2 said:


> 1b. Credo sia prosciutto, ma non ne sono sicuro.



Occhio, perché con il verbo "credere" rischiamo di confonderti le idee, perché in italiano regge il congiuntivo, in spagnolo l'indicativo. Sicché, per esempio, la frase qua sopra in spagnolo è "Creo que es jamón..." (ma: no creo que sea jamón...).


----------



## rosilek

grazie a tutti... comunque se qualcuno c'è teoria del congiuntivo (meglio se è grammatica italiana in generale), potete mandarmila*... o fare un link...????

*va bene così...? me sembra ho inventato una nuova parola...? hahaha!


----------



## rosilek

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao rosilek
> 
> In verità, gli esempi dovresti metterli tu, mentre noi possiamo aiutarti a capirli fino in fondo.
> Grazie mille.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


 
miei esempi sono eeeeemmmm......

1a) voglio che mio fratello venga (presente indicativo+ presente congiuntivo)a
1b) volevo che mio ft¡ratello venisse (imperfetto indicativo+ imperfetto congiuntivo)

che dici... gli ho fatto bene?


----------



## Istriano

Anche: 

Vorrei che mio fratello venisse. 
Vorrei che venisse mio fratello.


----------

